# Martin D28...real or fake?



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Not a big acoustic guy, but from looking at online images and this ad image, the tuning pegs look wrong. Before reporting a counterfeit, I'd like to make sure it's real or not. Not too long ago a fake popped up locally. Wondering if this is the same one and doesn't have any shots through the sound hole. 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

it looks legit form the few photos, some poor. the dude can't strings worth a darn but that ain't huge concern. D-28 came with a few different tuner options.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

The asking price is inflated unless it`s a special model, but it looks like a legit Martin to me. The case looks correct as well


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't see anything obvious from the pics but they really don't show anything. I'd like to see inside like the neck block and bracing. Someone showed me a D45 that he'd paid a lot for - I didn't tell him it was fake.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Okay. That's why I asked. With the recent fake, I don't want things to float around like that infamous LP of late. Thanks guys. 

I try and report the scammers right away if I can. When in doubt, refer to the experts.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

The guitar might be fake, but that low E string wrap is TOO real for me...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, case looks legit although what year is the guitar and did that year come with the plastic case. 

As mentioned, the price is high; they are 3,900 at L&M new. I would get a new one.

I think you would need to see that guitar to tell if it's fake - the pictures don't do much. More than likely it's legit but you need to look at it.

Prices on Martins have really gone up. About 6 years ago I got a new HD35 Custom Shop from that place on the Danforth for 3,500.00 tax in. I didn't order it from Martin, they did and on that particular day they were prepared to accept an offer.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Verne said:


> ..........the pegs look wrong.


I think they had Grovers like that on them not too long ago. The peg shaft on the low E tuner looks odd like the shaft is too long.

Are you saying that they don't look like Grovers or that you were expecting to see open backs ?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

More oblong than rounded.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Verne said:


> More oblong than rounded.
> 
> View attachment 348492


That's not a D28, D28's have volutes at the neck-headstock joint (you can see the silhouette on the kijiji pic of the neck, sideways, as awful as all those pics are), plus, the vintage tuners in this pic normally only come with the higher end versions (Authentics, GE's, later D-18's). While the guitar does look legit the price is too high tho' I admit the price increases on used Martins the last couple of years are nuts. I sold a mint HD28V 2 years ago for $2600 and that took a long time and only one nibbler...regret that sale! If I can buy one brand new for $3900 no way I'm paying $3500 used.

Oh and most likely the backside of those tuners will be "Martin" branded Gotoh's, sealed.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

The bindings look correct as does the profile of the neck in the kijiji pics, The top is very well quartered but is not a "master grade" because it has some discolouration which streaks a little in line with the grain. Some of the D28s from the 1970's had wide grain lower grade tops but could sound fantastic. I would try to scoop one of the older mahogany back and side martins that are not that good looking because the more spruce ages the better it sounds and mahogany is much more stable. Forget the older high end model rosewood ones they cost far too much and are prone to cracking badly if not cared for to the extreme in humidity controlled cases and houses. Always check the serial number inside the guitar on the neck block with a mirror and light, the serial numbers are registered.
Here is the pic of the lower bout where you can see what I mean. You can see that the top is indeed well quartered and has what we call a silk effect that exposes the medullary rays of the spruce very nicely,


----------

